# [SOLVED] Stuck on &quot;Attempting to authenticate&quot;



## Dteachmh (Dec 26, 2007)

My daughter's laptop has Windows 7. We have a wireless network in our home, so she uses her computer all over the house. Today she was on the internet and then stopped for a while to charge her battery. When she went to use it again, she was not able to connect to the internet. When I go to Network Connections, our home network is there with full signal, but it won't connect. Of course, after trying to diagnose, I get the "Windows cannot resolve your wireless connectivity issue". It does tell me I have a "Problem with wireless adapter or access point". I noticed when I go to Network Connections, my Wireless Network Connection site just says "Attempting to authenticate". 

My adapter is Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can't figure out why it worked fine and then all of a sudden it's like it gets stuck on "Attempting to authenticate".


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Stuck on "Attempting to authenticate"*

i would try a few things 
1) do a system restore to before the issue started - start>programs>accessories>system tools>system restore - choose a date before the issue

2) remove any wireless profiles on the PC and reconnect and re-enter the passkey for the wireless 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*How to remove Wireless Profiles*
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

3) carry out a PowerCycle - see details below 

4) post back an ipconfig /all , device manager and xirrus screen shot - see details below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*How to power cycle*
“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for it to settle - all lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and the allow the lights to become stabile.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X


post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Dteachmh (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Stuck on "Attempting to authenticate"*

Strangest thing. Went to go through the steps you outlined. Turned the computer on and it connected to my wireless network. I didn't do a thing.

I guess we'll see how long this lasts before it does it again. Maybe the old girl just needed a little rest.


Thanks anyway! If it does it again, I'll let you know.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Stuck on "Attempting to authenticate"*

excellent - thanks for letting us know you can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

